# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Как сделать лог журнала антивируса ESET

## mrak74

В некоторых случаях при лечении компьютера, не лишним будет лог антивируса ESET, с его помощью можно узнать историю заражения, для принятия решения о дальнейшем лечении.

1) Открываем главное меню антивируса, пункт *«Служебные программы»*, вкладка *«Файлы журнала»*



2) Открываем пункт *«Файлы журнала»* 



3) В журнале выбираем пункт *«Обнаруженные угрозы»* 



4) Выделяем последнее событие в журнале и правой кнопкой мыши в окрывшемся меню выбираем пункт *«Экспорт»* 



5) Произвольно выбираем место куда будем сохранять лог, задаем ему имя и в пункте *«Тип файла»*, выбираем *«Текстовый файл (*.txt)»* 



 Сохраняем полученный лог, прикладываем его в теме по запросу от хэлпера.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

